# AA & USB solar charger recombinations



## Spayth (May 10, 2013)

I'm looking for a small portable solar charger for AA and USB. there are a ton of them out there. Anyone have recomindations of which brands are good and which to avoid from personal experiance?.. thanks


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a great little unit made by Energizer that charges the AA-batteries via wall-plug, 12-volt in a car or by 12-volt via solar-panel.

For USB-charging duties, I have general solar-panels connected to UPS-batteries (sealed) that power USB charging ports. It works well enough for me.

If you wanted something that is fancy that does the same kind of thing, look at the ARK-pak .. or a kit similar to one that I built out of an RV-battery ...


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I've had the Goalzero for about year, and it works great. The version I have is the Nomad, 2 panels 7w. charges AA and AAA.


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

+1 on the GoalZero. We carry them at our shop and I have a demo Nomad7 that I carry with me.....and use, naturally. I've been very impressed with it. I'm even more impressed with their Bolt flashlight. That sucker is bright and holds a charge for a long time. The flashlight and the battery packs can be charged by solar, vehicle power point or wall jack.
I also plan on getting a Yeti for home.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I follow the same philosophy as NaeKid: I do everything 12 volt (panels and batteries) and adjust up (120vAC with inverter) or down (3, 6, etc vDC) as needed from there.

This guy may not be a "pure" prepper, but he is pretty close. He markets this kit for I think $120? 
http://www.bootstrapsolar.com/

http://laptopandarifle.wordpress.com/2011/09/20/bootstrapsolar-needs-your-support/

His interesting blog:
http://laptopandarifle.wordpress.com/


----------



## Spayth (May 10, 2013)

Thanks y'all for the info


----------

